# Florida? Should I go? Concerns



## horseluver2244 (Nov 18, 2013)

I got the opportunity to go to HITS FL for a week in 2014. My parents wouldnt be going though. I would be going with an adult from our barn. I know it is an amazing opportunity but I am nervous to be that far away from my parents. I have never been away from them for that long. I'm just concerned. Any tips? I only have 2 junior years left.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Just GO! Regardless of if it is good or bad - it will be a life and learning experiences and in all likelihood very fun!
Remember to pitch in and help anywhere you can and to generally be gracious and nice to be around and you will have a great time 

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

In case you didn't see this article from the Ocala Style mag last year: HITS' Top Crop - Ocala Style Magazine

If you have a laptop, bring it with you and then you can chat with your parents via Skype - That might make you less homesick.

Obviously 'cause of HITS, there will be a lot going on in town. Ocala is a nice place to visit as well. Tampa & Orlando aren't that far away and Gainesville is a cool city as well because of UF.

I hope you take the opportunity to go. Good luck!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Do it while you have someone footing your bill! xD


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

horseluver2244 said:


> I got the opportunity to go to HITS FL for a week in 2014. My parents wouldnt be going though. I would be going with an adult from our barn. I know it is an amazing opportunity but I am nervous to be that far away from my parents. I have never been away from them for that long. I'm just concerned. Any tips? I only have 2 junior years left.


I think you would be having too much fun, not to mention the time working, competing and sharing riding experiences with others your age to really miss them that much, It sounds like a great learning experience and some time away would not be as bad as you think.

As they say time flies when you are having fun. :wink:


.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Do it. It's an opportunity too good to pass up, and being away from your parents for a week will be good for you if you are nervous about it. You're gonna have to break free at some point, so you might as well do it when there's such a great opportunity present. Having a trusted adult will make it a less stressful experience, and parents are just a phone call away


----------



## OTTBlvr (Jul 20, 2008)

do it! i would have killed for an opportunity like that as a junior. i didn't really get into showing til college (never had too much opportunity) and i felt like i was already behind. HITS is great place to watch and learn


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

You'll be not far from my house! Go! You should have a great time!


----------

